# part nib chart



## avbill (Sep 25, 2011)

As i try to understand fountain pen and their nibs  I have put together a chart for nibs.  this is *NOT* a final chart.  Its a chart for me to visualy understand size, and any differences   between the nibs.  Although I purchases from all the vendors their listed because  that is     where and how I found the   information . 

If any of the pen group has any additional information please  email me  or list it in the trend. 

thanks 

i.m getting  xls.xlsx files  and that is coming up invalid    can anyone tell how to get the xls file  so I can up load the chart.


----------



## Fibonacci (Sep 27, 2011)

.xls is the older excel filetype.  Hit "save as" instead of save and it should let you save as an "excel 97-2003 workbook".


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Sep 27, 2011)

What version Excel are you running?  I assume an older version, in which case you will need a compatibility pack for you version to be able to open newer versions.

AK


----------

